# A funny thing I saw.



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Last night I was fishing with my dog and there was two tree swallows fighting and they were fighting so much that every now and then they would forget to fly and they were falling in the water left and right. I was laughing so hard and my dog was running all over the dock trying to catch them. They were two males so I think they were fighting over food or a mate  Shane


----------



## RIP (Jun 4, 2002)

Okay, I got one.

I have hen turkey that frequests the marsh grass behind the house. Not so exceptional, but, it wasn't until last year that I learned that red wing black birds do not like turkeys. Whats more the turkeys don't seem to be able to do much about it. The black bird dive bombs the turkey like its all business. the turkey's dukin and weven. This happened again a couple of weeks ago during those really high winds. The turkey was cornered against a muck pond. It decided to fly out. First time I ever saw a turkey flying backwards 30 MPH in to a stand of tall pines. Don't know how she made out. 

I'm wondering if the turkeys actually prey on the blackbird chicks.
I wouldn't have thought so, but actually most of what they eat in the summer is wiggling when the eat it. Not a huge difference between a blackbird chick and say a June bug for example. 

regardless, black birds definitely don't like turkeys.


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh yeah those black birds have kahonays. I always see them chasing hawks,vultures and herons.I don't know why maybe they just like fighting, Shane


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Yesterday I saw two sparrows copulating. It lasted about a half second. Talk about a quickie!


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

seen a couple swallows fighting today outside our local wal-mart, they have nests in the letters on the outside of the building. Man, the one bird was a bully. He was goin at it with one bird, they fell to the pavment hard, then the "bully bird" started to grab the other bird by the back of its neck. I knocked out the truck window and they broke it up, then the bully bird goes up and starts a fight with another bird and the same thing happens. Feathers flying and all.

The bird must not like this weather either.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Saw a scarlet tanager sitting on the side of the road in the early spring once, scratching and struttin around. Completely oblivious to us. 

Someone on here said it was ‘anting’. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anting_(bird_activity)


We stopped and watched it for a while, from about 5 feet away.

Need to find the pic.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

20 years ago in late March I was driving down Woodward near Larned when a woodcock landed in the road. It started strutting in the middle of Woodward. I pulled over to shoo it off the road. Before I could a cab splatted the poor thing.

Figured it was sick.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> 20 years ago in late March I was driving down Woodward near Larned when a woodcock landed in the road. It started strutting in the middle of Woodward. I pulled over to shoo it off the road. Before I could a cab splatted the poor thing.
> 
> Figured it was sick.


Woodcock are just not very bright. Many times when I encounter them. mostly in the UP on two-tracks they take flight a few yards and just drop right back down and we had one do this for literally over a mile this year trout fishing at dusk. Bird brains for sure.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Yep, they will just sit there for some reason. Sometimes you can almost touch them before they explode into flight.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Trout King said:


> Woodcock are just not very bright. Many times when I encounter them. mostly in the UP on two-tracks they take flight a few yards and just drop right back down and we had one do this for literally over a mile this year trout fishing at dusk. Bird brains for sure.


It’s like watching them decide “My genes are not worthy of continuing onward...”


----------

